# Record Plane Values



## BrentMcElroy (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm brand new here, I have the opportunity to buy three brand new in the box 1987 record planes. The planes are a # 4 ½ , a # 5 ½, and a #7 I'm wondering if anyone has an idea of what the value might be of these planes?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

It depends a bit on some things. Do they have wood or plastic handles? Blue painted lever caps or chrome plate? Check that they have a frog adjustment screw….most Record planes did, but not all. Wood handles and chrome plated lever caps are typically more desirable than plastic and paint, and a frog adjuster screw is also more desirable. Anything is worth what someone is willing to pay….if they have the more desirable features, in new mint shape with the boxes, they could be worth upwards of $225-$300. The 4-1/2 and 5-1/2 are very nice sizes IMO… I have all three Record sizes you mentioned and consider them among my favorites.

These sites might help:
record-planes.com
recordhandplanes.com

This Record 04 has plastic handles, painted lever cap, and no adjuster screw:

















This Record 04-1/2 has wood handles, chrome plated lever cap and a frog adjuster screw:

















Here's an 04 that's a similar style as the painted one with plastic handles above, but has wood, chrome and the adjuster screw:


----------



## BrentMcElroy (Aug 20, 2012)

These are wood handled, chrome lever caps, with adjuster screw. they were purchaces brand new in 1987, Still in the boxes. I was guessing about that price range. Looks like I'm in the ballpark. Hopefully my offer will be excepted!

Thank you!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Good luck….love my Record planes.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I picked up a No 5 and a 60 1/2 block plane a few months back for $10 each at a yard sale for a guy that was a FWW editor. Haven't had a chance to clean them up much yet, but they still work pretty damn well


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I bought a brand new 1987 period #7 last year that had been used maybe once if it had ever been used, no signs of the blade being honed or anything. It was at an actual antique mall which is usually over priced and it only cost me 100.00. It didn't have the box but it was otherwise intact. From what I read online these planes are about as desirable as similar vintage stanleys which means most people will pass them over. It was fairly flat to start with and didn't take much to sharpen the blade so they are decent working from my example. 300 seems fair to me due to the less common sizes being offset by the age but still brand new.


----------

